# Problems with the arrow slides breaking...



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

I am going to get a whisker biscuit so i am pretty sure i am going to need to use arrow slides with the biscuit so the line doesnt get caught in there. the problem i have though is that the black plastic piece that attaches to the arrow and reel line always breaks after a while and is just a pain.

what have you guys done about this?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

AMS came out with the slides in a different material that is suspost to be better they are blue is the only way to tell if there the new ones i have not used the new ones though. i use a WB rest and tied to the back until late in the season last year and didnt have any problems with the line catching in the wiskers. some people super glue the screw on the safety slides as well.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

i guess it probably wouldnt catch on the whiskers. i'm gonna go look for those new ams arrow slides. thanks for the help.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

trapper_2 said:


> AMS came out with the slides in a different material that is suspost to be better they are blue is the only way to tell if there the new ones i have not used the new ones though. i use a WB rest and tied to the back until late in the season last year and didnt have any problems with the line catching in the wiskers. some people super glue the screw on the safety slides as well.


i gorilla glued a tiny amount in my arrows, and that solved it for me... I had a harder time keepin my knocks on... I bought one of those carbon arrows, and my bow shoots a lot better with it... then again, they are 30 bucks!!!

as far as that black piece that you tie the string to, i've yet to have em break, i never even thought about that happenin, hope i don't get jinxed this season, hate to loose one of my arrows!!


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

has anyone ever used the ring slides?










they look like they'll work well and wont break as easily as the plastic sets.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

whitehorse, on the slides its always the little stopper that breaks.

drake, i havent personally used the rings but have heard they wear the arrow down and the rings also split on occasion alot of people are switching over to slides or cabeling because the rings arnt as nice


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

If its the rubber stopper/bumper thats breaking when you run the screw in have some glue on the threads and get it tight but not crushing tight then put a piece of 3/8 heat shrink over the stopper good to go


----------

